# knocker rig.. swivel or no swivel?



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

I plan on targeting the grouper bite on wednesday. Plan on trying the knocker rig to increase my success and will be using 65'lb braid on a 113H and TLD 25. Does anyone suggest a drag setting?

Swivel or no swivel on the knocker rig?

k


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Braid and knocker rigs don't really go togther. The slip lead will wear and fray the braid and usually doesn't slide right.At least in my opinion, a true knocker rig is a very light slip lead (about 1 ounce)on light mono (30#) rigged without a leader or swivel. This is really a snapper rig more than anything, although it will produce grouper, AJ's, kings, cobia, etc. When used properly the lead slides way up the line and stays away from the bait, leaving a natural lookng bait swimming through the water column with no terminal tackel showing.

Some people will use a heavy lead that slides all the way down to the hook, but I don't like that. When targeting grouper and jacks I use a swivel and a long mono or flouro leader. This isn't really a knocker rig, more like a fish finder rig.

For braid you can rig a mono topshot for the slip lead, but you want to keep the weight off the braid.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the reply. In the past I have always used the fish finder rig with about 20 ft. shock leader above the swivel. Figured I would try something different to try keep the bait in the strike zone. However, I still think I prefer my go to fish finder rig. Thanks for feedback!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

On a ff rig you can use a big sliding weight with braid tied to the swivel....We use up to 4#(that's 48 oz)....just retie every 6-8 drops.......palomar....takes all of 1 minute....DON'T leave a weight on your ff rig(braided line)while running....yer passengers might not like it if it's ruff......didn't happen on my boat, but a friend needed stitches because of one........

George


----------

